# Backup before flashing rom?



## bigtex19 (Oct 3, 2011)

Is there a way to make a nandroid of my stock set up so that i can have it on backup on my sd card before I flash another rom? I want to run the new gummy charged but I just want to make sure I have everything backed up before I just plunge into it. I'm a little cautious rooting because this seems a little more complicated than what it was on my droid x. Also do I flash the new gummy charged with cwm or odin?


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

You can use the 8/17 orange CWM to make a nandroid backup. Flash it with Odin and boot in using Home+VolUp+Power. The new Gummy is flashed with CWM. You need to wipe data before you install it. If you need root for TiBu backups or anything, let me know and I'll find the su file you can flash separately.


----------



## bigtex19 (Oct 3, 2011)

where do i get the 8/17 orange cwm? i downloaded one version on saturday but im not sure which one it was. i got cwm and titanium from the market place but i guess i just need to delete those because they are useless. I liked being able to use it before i flashed my dx though because i could just restore all of my apps instead of having to redownload them all whenever i flashed liberty.


----------

